# Belfast Airport Parking



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Kind of off-topic but need some help. Im flying from belfast city airport tomorrow over to Liverpool until thursday. £32 is the price at the main stay car park.

Im just wondering if anyone has a cheaper alternative, if you do please let me know as £32 is a complete rip off.

Someone posted on another site that they parked in the staff car park and go off with it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Tesco, Sainbury's, B&Q, Ikea - get a taxi back to the Airport?
You could always chance your arm with the staff car park, but.....


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Theres a place on the main road up to the airport thats alot cheaper to park at, theres a minibus to take you up to the airport too, havent a clue what its called or a number tho!


----------

